# Metal Prints on Gridwalls: Help



## luanne.pisarski (Apr 9, 2017)

We bought gridwalls to display our sublimated metal prints. Our problems are:  What is best for securing the metal prints to the gridwalls so they do not fall off.  The s hooks we bought were small so it did not feel secure.  The metal prints have mounts on them or a wood frame mount on the back. We will be displaying sizes from 8" x 10" up to 24" x 30".  We are also concerned up the metal prints not getting damaged by the metal wire grids.


----------

